# Importing traditional & ceremonial edged weapons



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Having kicked around Africa for many years, I've accumulated a small collection of old African tribal spears and also have a small collection of ceremonial swords.

One of the removal companies that came to the house to quote for the move told us they wouldn't take them as part of the removal.

Can someone tell me if they're just being stupidly politically correct or is there some kind of ban on those type of things in Portugal?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have my husband's ceremonial sword in the house and don't intend using it on anyone.

I will see what I can find out for you from another ex African expat


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks very much. I'm fairly sure is just political correctness BS from the removal company and if so, they're not going to get my business whatever price they quote me but I'd like to be 100% sure before I send my stuff off into the unknown.....


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Thanks very much. I'm fairly sure is just political correctness BS from the removal company and if so, they're not going to get my business whatever price they quote me but I'd like to be 100% sure before I send my stuff off into the unknown.....



No problem. I guess you are probably right there. 
They would never have know if they had already been packed 
Expect a reply to the email I sent sometime today...if not I'll give the guy a call.

When is big move day ???


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We have to be out of RSA by about 23rd September but caution would dictate we leave a few days before that....... Then we'll stop over in London to drop my firearms off with a friend who is licenced to store them and then straight onto Portugal to start checking out property in the Penela/Tomar region.

The good news is that my house here sold within 2 weeks of putting it on the market so at least that's one less worry!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

have just found that you can actually buy some on a local site a bit like ebay.

espadas - Leiloes.net - Faça as suas Compras em Leiloes.net

so guess that might mean that there would be no problem bringing them in


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks..... it's just PC BS then so the company has just lost my business!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure there not correct there are different rules to importing from another EU country to a non EU country, I understood from a non EU country they had to be declared to Customs who then awaited a decision from the GNR as to whether they where collectibles, antiques etc and any duty payable, maybe if your firearms are going to UK for storage might be easier getting them into UK and then into Portugal.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I did think of that but firstly they're too heavy to fly with because of excess baggage costs & secondly some are quite long & I have doubt they'd be a right pain in the bum at airports.

I'll find a way to pack them into the house gear & let the removal company sort it out...... If customs & irritations confiscate them then so be it....... It'll be a shame to lose them but hardly a train smash.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe just keep stum then!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think that might be the best option!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just recieved this reply as promised:

_Sorry I didn't reply immediately but I wanted to check with a man who I thought might know the definitive answer and it was a few days before I ran into him. And, like me he wasn't absolutely sure. It seems you have met a bit of political correctness. Portugal has laws like most countries about carrying bladed weapons but . as you will have seen. they don't prevent anyone from carrying a folding knife to slice ham, cheese etc. so it's hard to see how they make impact on your position. May be it's the length of the blade which puts the knives beyond the pale. 

Or maybe the problem is in England where your things are regarded as part of Africa's heritage which you have looted. 

It would be different if you had shields with skins. Then CITES ( Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species ) will definitely stop you unless you have zillions of bits of paper. 

Personally, I would be inclined to just put the things at the bottom of the boot._


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Siobhan,

I do have a few small CITES items but have already obtained the correct paperwork to prove it's legality. The items I was asking about are traditional spears I've been given by my local staff as gifts over the years and they'll be fixed to a wall on display somewhere in my new home....... I've just appointed a removal company and they say the same as you, so that's what I'll do. 

The other company that said they wouldn't take them and also a few other items are so full of PC BS, I kicked them into touch!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Thanks Siobhan,
> 
> I do have a few small CITES items but have already obtained the correct paperwork to prove it's legality. The items I was asking about are traditional spears I've been given by my local staff as gifts over the years and they'll be fixed to a wall on display somewhere in my new home....... I've just appointed a removal company and they say the same as you, so that's what I'll do.
> 
> The other company that said they wouldn't take them and also a few other items are so full of PC BS, I kicked them into touch!


Good for you! Good luck with the move.
You won't be too far from where we are near Rio Maior so maybe we'll get to share a beer of two


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

That would be wonderful. Our first few weeks (esp) will be difficult for us but more so for Susan than I, I suspect and a cold beer and a friendly face will be EXTREMELY welcome.... thanks!


----------

